# help identify this small tree and problem [pic]



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

I have this small tree in my front yard. Can anyone tell me what it is? And in the second pic it has this that split thing on one of the trunks, does anyone know what that is and if it is a problem and what I should do about it?
thanks.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

I can't tell from the pictures.

The tree looks healthy despite the injury. Not much you can do for it when that happens. I can't even tell what it is! With the split, squirrel damage wouldn't be my top guess. Too small for lightning.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Is the injury the south side of the trunk? My guess would be sun scald.

The picture shows a trunk cut at ground level right in front of it. Maybe the removed trunk was rubbing in that spot.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

i took the picture facing just about due South.
The trunk injury is facing North.
And it was also covered by a lot of leaves I just got done pruning the lower half of this tree it fills in completely about every 2 years on the entire lower half. So where that trunk [injury] is there is no way that is from sun, and I'm pretty sure not from any animal.

I am thinking "trunk canker" but only because web searching pics that's the closest I can come up with. I know nothing about trees like this. I don't even know what kind of tree it is.

The rest of the tree seems otherwise very healthy.


----------

